# Gtechniq C3 Smart Carnauba QD



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks to Rob for the sample of Gtechniq's C3 Smart Carnauba QD. This product is billed as a QD plus, the application providing some protection on it's own, the marketing quotes 3 months, which is more than some waxes. Sounds interesting.










The time of this sample's arrival was about spot on for me to be able to give it a fair test. I spent Saturday afternoon washing my car, for the first time in about 4 months (hangs head in shame).

My Car has Polycharged Carlack on, the last application of this was 8/9 months ago, as mentioned it's had a rough time over the last few months due to a pre-occupied, with his garage build, owner.

I got up Sunday ready for the C3 application, after some great weather on Saturday, to find it was raining and not just a little bit .

The following shots show the beading from the Carlack still evident, but severely battered following months of neglect. I will be doing a full Zaino application at some point but the C3 was to be my interim protection top up.














































I still think the Polycharged Carlack takes some beating on protection and looks, so the Zaino has a lot to live up to. After 9 months, about 10,000 motorway miles, and I park next to the railway at work, the Carlack hasn't done too bad.

Anyway back to the C3 test.

It has been mentioned that C3 can be applied to a wet panel, and a PM to Rob confirmed the ability to apply in the rain, although he mentioned try it and see how i get on.

The panel before










I applied some C3 by the spray bottle, which, like last touch, immediately broke down the surface tension of the rain










I buffed this off to leave a smear free section




























Looking pretty good, the car hadn't looked that clear and sharp yesterday after a wash with Zaino Z7, although the lighting of the day was completely different.

Next up i applied some more artificial rain, as it has temporarily abated




























The beading looking noticably better than the rest of the car










I'd say it is easily possible to apply this in the rain to a wet car without it smearing to add some gloss, protection and shine.

I found in use that the buff off cloth became very wet (obviously i suppose) and I tended to use a few sprays of product per panel, as I only had a sample, I decided to finish the rest of the car by patting each panel with a drying towel then applying the C3 and buffing off, thus reducing the amount of product used and the buff off was easier.

I carried on with the whole car, removing the majority of the rainwater from the car with a drying towel, then spraying on some C3, then buffing off, all done in and out of rain showers (It's so much better i now wash the car off the road so the neighbours no longer have to watch :thumb

Some after shots showing the rather nice sheen to the finish



























































































Overall, due to my disappointment at the weather in the morning, I was very happy after this as the car really looked good. I'll test the durability over the next couple of months till i get a chance to do a full polish and Zaino treatment, but if the C3 lasts for a while i could see this being a real winner for a belt and braces protection and maintenance.

When my dad's new silver car arrives in a few months, i think this might be an easy way for me to keep him maintaining the finish as its really is a spray and buff off product.

Thanks to Rob for the sample :wave: and to Gelert for keeping Epoch totally dry:thumb:

Reports to follow after each wash


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice write up and thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The ultimate approval in the Epoch household

The wife just said the car looked nice :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

hi jon,

great to see it worked out good in the rain:thumb:

c3 is an extremely versatile product - it also works superb on interiors - plastic trim, leather and even cloth..! the finish is good and we even have a chain of detailers in japan using it instead of an extremely expensive wax product that shall remain nameless that they were offering and their customers are telling them that their cars are both looking better and are easier to keep clean than with said nameless very expensive wax.

will keep an eye on this thread to see how it works out for you.

rob


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool

With the Sun out yesterday the front wings certainly looked very nice, good for a QD i'd say (also considering it's 4 days in too )


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks like a good product :thumb: Thanks for the great write up


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Great write up Jon 

I tried my sample on satuday (sorry no pics as we were pushed for time).

But I tried it on two very different cars, a silver E46 3 Series and a black Vauxhall Meriva.

On the BMW it looked great, as good as Z8/Duragloss Aquawax (imo it gave a tiny bit more to the look of the silver than the other two) that I would normally use and seemed to go on just as easy.

But on the black Meriva where I could see much more easily where I had sprayed/wiped it seemed to smear a little and required some elbow grease to buff off, which if it had been used on a deswirled car could have put defects back in, but the car had only been washed so no claying or polishing which could make application and removal easier.

So I'm saving the little I have left to use on either a Black S3 or Dark Silver S2 or Red Punto I have coming up and see how well it works on a freshly polished surface.

But if it's priced the same or between Z8 and DG Aquawax I will probably get some (only if they ship to NZ though lol)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice one, excellent write up


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Great write up as usual


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Super write up (as always:thumb of a very interesting product.

It'll be good to follow this one and see how it holds up, as the benefits of this type of product appeals to me.

How does one go about purchasing this range of products, as I wouldn't mind a play?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Super write up (as always:thumb of a very interesting product.
> 
> It'll be good to follow this one and see how it holds up, as the benefits of this type of product appeals to me.
> 
> How does one go about purchasing this range of products, as I wouldn't mind a play?


From this jolly nice man here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67279

I don't know if you saw the car on your way out yesterday, but it does have a certain sheen look to it :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Got the sample,(cheers Rob)
Tried it, liked it, bought a bottle.
Very Slick !:thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Bump!

Epoch, how's it holding up after a few weeks?

Russ


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ me too...interested to hear more....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds bad, but i haven't washed the car since  however during the 24 hour downpour on Saturday whilst i was out camping (traditional style not Argie camping) some beading was still evident under the layer of road film on the car. 

It's also worth mentioning that the car looks like a shiny car under the muck if you see what i mean. I am sure there is still something on the paintwork, but will neeed to prove it.


I shall attempt a wash this weekend if not before


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Sounds bad, but i haven't washed the car since  however during the 24 hour downpour on Saturday whilst i was out camping (*traditional style not Argie camping*) some beading was still evident under the layer of road film on the car.
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that the car looks like a shiny car under the muck if you see what i mean. I am sure there is still something on the paintwork, but will neeed to prove it.
> 
> I shall attempt a wash this weekend if not before


:lol:

hopefully going to pick some up later today so keen to hear what you find out


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> :lol:
> 
> hopefully going to pick some up later today so keen to hear what you find out


Pleased your getting some, I`m looking forward to your opinion of it


----------



## gcc (Mar 14, 2006)

hi all,
very good write up mate,
this stuff is extremely good,have you tried their p1 polish yet?.
give that a go too then top it with c3-fantastic finish.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Sounds bad, but i haven't washed the car since  however during the 24 hour downpour on Saturday whilst i was out camping (traditional style not Argie camping) some beading was still evident under the layer of road film on the car.
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that the car looks like a shiny car under the muck if you see what i mean. I am sure there is still something on the paintwork, but will neeed to prove it.
> 
> I shall attempt a wash this weekend if not before


Cool, thanks! I'll wait to hear how you get on.

Russ


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

gcc said:


> hi all,
> very good write up mate,
> this stuff is extremely good,have you tried their p1 polish yet?.
> give that a go too then top it with c3-fantastic finish.


Thanks

No i've not tried P1 yet, it is on my list to try out, as i have been playing with wool pads a bit.



Russ and his BM said:


> Cool, thanks! I'll wait to hear how you get on.
> 
> Russ


Cheers, I've just thought about it, I have any washed my car twice in about 6 months (where's the "hangs head in shame" smilie)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*Update 30/06/08*

Well finally i have got around to washing the car for an update

It's been about 7 weeks since appliction of the C3 and this is the state of the car, not washed in between and done about 3000 miles










Not too bad really for muck










The car was then washed (Bilberry on the wheels, PH Neutral snow foam, Megs Shampoo plus), rinsed and dried and the panel looked pretty good.










Next up was to add a little artificial rain to see who it was beading etc



Well not beading very well, but still holding out a little



















But lets not lose site that this is a spray QD applied in the wet :thumb:

The lack of muck and mess on the car does tell me it still be repelling stuff for a while for a DW'er who will be applying this over an LSP it may well be a great addition to the box.

I shall be getting some for my dad to use on his new car as a QD after washing as i think this will be the key to getting him to keep the car in top shape.

Nice one Gtechniq and Rob and thanks for letting me try this out :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool, thanks for reporting back!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good test of its lifetime, although I guess a few washes are likely to have hammered that a bit sooner - the joys of a silver car 

I guess it bangs up against DG AW, OCW etc so I wonder which really lasts the longest of these spray wax type products? I have 2 of them so when I get my sample of this I may do a bonnet test and see what happens


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Russ and his BM said:


> Cool, thanks for reporting back!


I ran out of time the weekend so made a break for it when i got home last night 



Bigpikle said:


> good test of its lifetime, although I guess a few washes are likely to have hammered that a bit sooner - the joys of a silver car
> 
> I guess it bangs up against DG AW, OCW etc so I wonder which really lasts the longest of these spray wax type products? I have 2 of them so when I get my sample of this I may do a bonnet test and see what happens


That would be good to see, i have some Mother Reflection spray wax i can sample you for the test also.

You'd have to get a freshly polished unprotected and IPA'd panel for the test.

Get too it, Damon


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

you would have got better durability if you put it on dry but nevertheless notbad for a wet application to get around 7 weeks. we've had applicators applying c3 instead of some well expo waxes in a service centre in asia and punters have reported back that their cars were staying cleaner better than with the wax. your observation would therefore follow.

will be interested to see Bigpikle's findings. interesting to see other manufacturers going down this route of smarter products. it's exactly where our thinking is on prods - avoid me too prods and concentrate on prods that for want of a better expression do the work for you.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^ thanks again for the opportunity to try it out Rob

The staying cleaner ability is a great effect, and 7 weeks from a wet applied spray QD is pretty good as you say


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well I have mine today and if the rain stops for long enough to apply some we'll give it a go 

First up will be my dad's car as its been 3 months since I used some Auto Balm on it when it was brand new, so we'll wash it and top up with C3. When I have a bit more time, I'll polish out the bonnet of the Saab and put C3, OCW v2 and DG AW side by side and see how they get on 

I know we crave perfection and strive for full details etc but these type of easy to use spray products that deliver on looks and protection have a great place in the arsenal and IMHO are a great solution to those of us with slightly less time than we'd like to do this :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Look forward to the results Damon

I applied mine in the rain! get you ass outside in the name of DW


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Look forward to the results Damon
> 
> I applied mine in the rain! get you ass outside in the name of DW


...and I'm glad you did Jon, as now in the name of scientific balance we need to see a review carried out in the warm dry


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

You going abroad?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Epoch said:


> You going abroad?


 Quick !


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> You going abroad?


:lol:

just living in hope


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well did the octavia in it today and have to say this is lovely stuff to use - very easy on and off and the pump spray is EASILY the best of any of these products. A consistent quantity sprayed in a decent pattern. Buffed off easily for a little extra gloss :thumb:

hard to comment on the added look as the car is only 3 months old with perfect silver paint, but I did have to polish out a long scratch on the wing so decided to put C3 on as the only LSP, to see how it lasts. Otherwise it went on over 3 month old Auto Balm which was beading like a trooper and obviously still very much present 

If I get the chance I'll do the C3 vs AW vs OCW test on the Saab tomorrow 

So far, very impressed with this stuff and look forward to using it more


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Another winner in the Gtechniq arsenal


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> If I get the chance I'll do the C3 vs AW vs OCW test on the Saab tomorrow


It`ll be an interesting comparison


----------



## gcc (Mar 14, 2006)

hi all,

i really think you guys should try the p1 polish on your motas first off,then top with plenty of c3.i personally think it makes a difference to the appearance and durability.and lets not forget the p1 is an outstanding polish!.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

right now I have polishes from Menz, Megs, MarkV, Presta and 3M so the last thing I need is more :lol:

didnt get time to get the bonnet done as the family descended on us, but did do the i1 on the roof first thing. Seemed to work well enough although doing it in the sun probably wasnt the best idea and I can see some patches  Might try again tomorrow after a wash to try and even it out....


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> right now I have polishes from Menz, Megs, MarkV, Presta and 3M so the last thing I need is more :lol:
> 
> didnt get time to get the bonnet done as the family descended on us, but did do the i1 on the roof first thing. Seemed to work well enough although doing it in the sun probably wasnt the best idea and I can see some patches  Might try again tomorrow after a wash to try and even it out....


you can never have too many polishes :thumb:

good stuff - will be v. interested to see how it stacks up against AW & OCW.

c3 does way more than just make your car shine though. it's great for bug removal... stain removal (even on fabric :doublesho) and totally awesome on interior trim - cleans it up great and doesn't make it shine.

as mentioned above p1 can do all the prep work great either by hand (use it on a damp cloth to remove things like bird lime marks or neat with a sponge to remove swirls - and really remove swirls not just fill them in with temporary fillers) or machine (save about 1/3 of time - one prod does everything - much kinder to paint than abrasives & safe to use for any skill level).


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

loboil said:


> you can never have too many polishes :thumb:
> 
> good stuff - will be v. interested to see how it stacks up against AW & OCW.
> 
> c3 does way more than just make your car shine though. it's great for bug removal... stain removal (even on fabric :doublesho) and totally awesome on interior trim - cleans it up great and doesn't make it shine.


right - now you have started it....

The Saab needs a good clean inside and out, so I'll try this on the terrible plastic they use on the interior and see what it does 

BTW - the sprayer is VERY good. Come what may this will be recycled for future use for sure. Excellent pump and good spray pattern that is way ahead of those terrible trigger spray bottles


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> right - now you have started it....
> 
> The Saab needs a good clean inside and out, so I'll try this on the terrible plastic they use on the interior and see what it does
> 
> BTW - the sprayer is VERY good. Come what may this will be recycled for future use for sure. Excellent pump and good spray pattern that is way ahead of those terrible trigger spray bottles


this sounds like it's going to be a test it till it breaks scenario - me like :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well I just gave the Saab a full detail and this time used the C3 on the interior.

It did a great job of leaving a nice matt sheen on the dash etc and left a very pleasant slight smell I couldnt quite place... I tried it for getting some scuffs off the door cards but it didnt really touch them which TBH I thought was probably a big ask as I have only found strong cleaners to get these off. A good scrub with BH Surfex 1:10 got them off and then a wipe over with C3.

Its good to have a product that can serve so many pruposes - a quick top up spray wax and interior detailer.

I didnt use it on the outside this time as I wanted to top up the Ultima so I'll use it on the MG later in the week ahead of the meet on Saturday.

I can see this stuff getting a good bit more use for sure :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought a bottle after trying the sample, a bit of a bargain price for such a quality versatile product .


----------

